# Should eyelids be this droopy? (Pics)



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Simple question. Should a golden's eyelids be this droopy? Personally, I can't say I've ever seen one with eyelids like this. Is it that JJ is just growing in his head (he's just about 8months)?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Are these recent photos? The redness looks like irritation and I was just wondering if this was related to his earlier eye issues. None of my dogs have ever had droopy eyes like this. I'd ask his vet or if he's still going to the ophthalmologist I'd definitely ask him/her. The redness really worries me though.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes, these are recent. If you recall, he originally had a problem with his right eye only, but now both of them seem to tear up from time to time, as you can see by the tear stains. You may remember me saying how he rubs his eyes on the floor whenever he wakes up. He still does that.

The problem is, whenever we go to the vet, JJ's eyes are wide as can be and his eyelids don't appear to be droopy as you see here. I've asked about the red before and I've been told by both the vet and ophthalmologist that it's completely normal and that its good if its red. I had my doubts about that.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

His eyes usually look like this at the vet, or when he's out in a new place and all excited. They really only droop when he's relaxed, tired out, or running around.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats quite a contrast! They look very dramatic in the first set of pics and ok in the last! However, I am thinking to a couple of days ago when Chester had had a big meal and some antibiotics and was feeling very tired and lay in the kitchen...he looked completely drugged and his eyes we red and droopy like your photo...no irritation..it was just pure triedness or whatever hormone kicks in with a heavy meal..insulin maybe like us? Also, when hes got something he shouldnt have, like a sock and hes taunting us with it to play,..his eyes droop like that too, showing red,..we say he looks like a bloodhound! If however your boy is scratching them then somethings making them itchy...even something in your house or yard? Have you got airfreshners? Floorpolish? Fabric softners on his blanket? Plants that are possible irritants with pollens or sap? I hope it sorts soon.


----------



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

Some pics look fine and yet the others leave you wondering. I would definately think about another opinion. Our other dog Sierra had a right eye droop and eventually had a prolapse eyelid. Surgery corrected most of it although she always had a bit of "redeye" in that eye. I hope everything is fine and again it may warrant another opinion at least. Very beautiful dog....You must be proud


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmmm... they definately look irritated. Nyah had this when she was about 4 months old due to seasonal allergies, we took her to the vet and they gave her eye drops which made them go away. She still occasionally gets red eyes (not as droopy) and we put a few in and it clears up. I'd take him to the vet to make sure they arn't infected.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

I wonder if it could be allergies. Our last Golden always did the eye rub in the morning thing but Ozzy rubs his eyes a LOT....but we think he has food allergies. I wonder if JJ maybe has something seasonal going on? 

Does he look like this most of the time (except for when he's excited like you said)? Or does it come and go? Maybe you can keep track of when it seems to show up and bring that and those pictures to your doctor. As other's have said it's the redness below the eyes that concerns me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

The inflamation would concern me. I'd have an eye exam!

Some droopy eye lids in young puppies are because their skulls and heads are changing and will fill out.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Our Dakota's eye look droopy like that when we first wake her up from sleeping or when she is super tired.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy gets droopy eyes when his feelings are hurt or is tired.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Buddy gets droopy eyes when his feelings are hurt or is tired.


When his feelings are hurt


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> When his feelings are hurt


Example- This occured last night

Buddy you can't eat the chicken on the counter- Get away and go lay down. He moves about 10 feet away and lays down. I turn my back to get a plate and bam the chicken is gone. Chicken is now on the kitchen floor and I yell "No bad dog. Drop in now. Get out of the kitchen now". Off he runs to the doorway minus the chicken. He then stands in the doorway with droopy eyes and his head down. Looking very guilty and sorry.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm def going to get a second opinion from another eye doctor. I wish the opthamologist had flash appointments where I could bring him without a scheduled appointment. Then I could at least take him when his eyes look real red and droopy. My luck I'll schedule an appointment and his eyes will be fine the day we go.

ozzy's mom - I would say it comes and goes, just like the tears. It comes more then it goes though, if that makes sense.

I still have the eye drops the opthamologist prescribed him a few months ago. Would it be safe to apply 1-2 drops a day, or is that something I should really talk to a vet about?


----------



## iforget (Jun 26, 2009)

I would make sure I showed the pictures to the next vet you see.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I would not do this--I'm not sure what drops they gave you, but there are different drops for different conditions and you might actually make it more difficult for the vet to determine exactly what the issue is by masking the symptoms. You probably shouldn't give them without a medical directive. If you knew it was environmental allergens you might be able to give something like Visine, temporarily, but I still wouldn't do it before having the vet examine him, just so you get the most accurate diagnosis.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

JDK said:


> I'm def going to get a second opinion from another eye doctor. I wish the opthamologist had flash appointments where I could bring him without a scheduled appointment. Then I could at least take him when his eyes look real red and droopy. My luck I'll schedule an appointment and his eyes will be fine the day we go.
> 
> ozzy's mom - I would say it comes and goes, just like the tears. It comes more then it goes though, if that makes sense.
> 
> I still have the eye drops the opthamologist prescribed him a few months ago. Would it be safe to apply 1-2 drops a day, or is that something I should really talk to a vet about?


I dont know what drops they are but I know with some you must not use them if there is a scratch on the eye and as you wont know at any time whether there is or not as our pups can do that anytime in the garden etc, only a vet etc can tell with their special lights, you could damage the eye by using them. I assume the usual ingrowing eyelash possibility has been explored..sometimes they can be very deeply inbedded and short but constantly irritating...but they would probably be red most of the time then?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Example- This occured last night
> 
> Buddy you can't eat the chicken on the counter- Get away and go lay down. He moves about 10 feet away and lays down. I turn my back to get a plate and bam the chicken is gone. Chicken is now on the kitchen floor and I yell "No bad dog. Drop in now. Get out of the kitchen now". Off he runs to the doorway minus the chicken. He then stands in the doorway with droopy eyes and his head down. Looking very guilty and sorry.


Oh you mean THAT look


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Good plan to see a different opthalmologist, since Finn's opthalmologist says red where it should be white is definite cause for concern. There are a number of things that could be irritating his eyes, from extra lashes (distichia) to environmental allergies. Don't take no for an answer and make someone explain why they think it's okay for his eyes to droop and be red. They're not called the WHITES of the eyes because they're supposed to be RED! Sorry....I cannot stand when a vet blows you off when you have a legitimate concern.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

He looks like he has some ectropion of his lower lids. It often looke tighter when the dogs are excited and more exaggerated when they are more relaxed or tighter. It sometimes improves as the dog grows.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> He looks like he has some ectropion of his lower lids. It often looke tighter when the dogs are excited and more exaggerated when they are more relaxed or tighter. It sometimes improves as the dog grows.


Whenever I see someone ask a question about their dog's health I always want to see your post about it because you always seem to know what's going on. You must be an awesome vet.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Print the pictures of her eyes drooping and take them with you to the vet to discuss. Perhaps being able to see what you are seeing will help.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok, so no drops. Got it. I pretty much figured that, but thought I'd ask anyway.

I'm not sure what ectropion is. I'll have to look that one up.



Finn's Fan said:


> They're not called the WHITES of the eyes because they're supposed to be RED! Sorry....I cannot stand when a vet blows you off when you have a legitimate concern.


Well, there is white around the iris. Actually, the sclera looks fine I think. The red area you see in the pictures isn't the sclera. I believe it's the third eyelid. Correct me if I'm wrong. I'm not an eye expert. The red area is just on the bottom and can only really be seen when his eyelid droops and when he's running. I can post photos for days (like the 4th one in my first post) where he's running around and all you see is red in his eyes. It's not his eye that's red, it's the area below the eye and when he runs, that's pretty much all you see.


----------

